# Tog, Redfish, Speck, & Black Drum at CBBT & Rudee, VA (Nov 2, 2017)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I don’t live in Virginia Beach, VA. But I love the area. In November, I can catch both cold and warm water fish here.

My wife wanted 3 species for her friends, tautog, redfish, and speck. For a mighty husband, 3 species on one day is not a problem in Virginia Beach.

I expected 3-4 keeper redfish, 1 keeper tautog, and 2-3 black drum at CBBT. I caught only 1 keeper redfish, 1 keeper tautog (out of 7). I caught only 1 black drum, and only 3 oyster toad fish. Of course I caught 3 conger eel. I ran out of fresh shrimp (my main bait) mainly because of small black sea bass. I caught over 20 black sea bass.

I stopped by Rudee on the way back home to catch a speck. Several anglers told me that it had been very slow (both Rudee and Lynnhaven) that day. So I had be very focused for 1 keeper speck. Anyway, I couldn’t land 2 nice size speck, but landed a smaller keeper speck.

Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice. Hope they enjoyed the fish.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice video... I like the way that you doing fishing 

Keep it up !!!

Thanks
fish jumanji


----------

